# Inshore/Surf Fishing Near Daytona Beach



## Tom W

Hello All,
I surf fish almost exclusively up in North Carolina along the Outer Banks. I am heading down do Daytona in the next couple of days for business and was hoping to do a little fishing in the early AM through say lunch or so. I have read in the past that the inshore action for reds can be pretty good down there, and was hoping for some insider info. I am open to a half day charter or some decent surf/jetty/pier fishing. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks alot
Tommy Wheeler


----------



## Kozlow

Hey Tommy
You may want to check out the Flagler Beach Pier its North of Daytona on A1A not all that far from where your going to be you can't miss it 20 miles north of Daytona Beach.








Fishermen find lots of challenge here. Some 46 varieties of fish are caught in 25 feet of water from the Flagler Beach Pier, which reaches 844 feet into the Atlantic. Bait and tackle shops can sell or rent gear, and they offer snacks as well.

http://virtualvolusia.com/Daytonainlet2.html

May also want to take a look at Ponce Inlet--the above web site may help.

Past post from:
Av8tor 
Registered User Join Date: Nov 2002
Posts: 49 

I live in Daytona Beach, just 4 miles from the Main Street Pier. I highly advise against going there. You'll need to park several blocks away, very long walk down city streets carrying your equipment.

The Pier is more setup for out of town tourist who rent the piers own rods. Not set up for real fisherman. Oh, did I mention its in the heard of Daytona Beach's Crack&Drug district?? You wouldn't catch me down there after about 6PM! 

Someone posted the link for http://www.floridasaltwaterfisherme...piers.htm#eastc
. It shows the SunGlow pier is open 24 hours, this recently changed. SunGlow now is only open until 11AM, I verifed this with a phone call. Also the owners at SunGlow have gotten a little "snotty" this year, don't know what the problem down there is. I use to fish there alot.

One of the best piers in the area is Flagler Pier located about 20 miles north of Daytona Beach along A1A.

Ponce Inlet also is a nice place to fish but closes at sunset.

If you want to fish late at night you're only choice is surf fishing. Daytona isn't good as the beach is VERY flat. Ormond was good until this year as it has also turned pretty flat. Again you need to drive to Flagler Beach, starting about North 15th St and go north. The beach still has some structure left to it.

Its ashame, I live 4 miles from the ocean but have to drive 50 miles round trip to get to a half decent fishing spot.... 









http://www.reel-time.com/feature/kumiski/mosquito/

Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Guide
http://www.lagooner.com/destinations/mosquito-lagoonMap.php

Aerial Maps of the Indian River Lagoon 
http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/aerialmap.htm

I know there are some local's out there ready to give up the scoop.  

Hope it helps you out Tommy and hope you get into some fish.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler

Business in Daytona the next couple of days?? Sounds like _*racing business*_ to me!


----------



## derek

There's alot of good night fishing throughout Volusia county along the river. Try wading on the oyster bank on the northeast side of the Main street bridge, or fishing any of the (many) city parks w/ piers in the area. Most of them aren't in cracktown. 

It's been years since I've been to the jetty at Ponce Inlet, but it used to be good, and the reports I've heard this year have been pretty decent. 

If you want to stay dry, try the relief bridge on Dunlawton in Port Orange (the flat bridge before the tall section...there's a bait shop between the bridges,) or the Main street bridge. The park at end of LPGA can have a good trout bite, and I've caught a few reds there. 

If you are only interested in the ocean side of things, try the Ponce Inlet jetties, or head north to Flagler county or south down to Canaveral National Seashore. 

You can get a vague idea of what's going on here abouts in the local fishwrap:
http://www.news-journalonline.com/03FishingIndex.htm


----------



## patindaytona

*Main Street Bridge*

Been thinking about it for the past two years........heard it's a good spot. 20lb.main line......how do you pull up a larger fish from such a high perch? Hey Kodiak, is it any better here than at the flat bridge on Dunlawton??


----------



## seajay

Pat get a Pier Net or Gaf.:fishing::beer:


----------

